# 2 group Lever 1962 Faema President restoration



## thebearded (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello!

I am hoping to undertake the restoration of a 2 group lever Faema President. Everything is in working order, but there are a few things I'm looking to replace. Does anyone here have any leads on a supplier of suitable spare parts? Are the parts interchangeable with any current lever machines?

Any information will be gratefully received!

Many thanks!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hiya,

Not to detract from this forum which is great, but there is a lot more knowledge and posts on how to rebuild espresso machines on Home Barista, including detailed overhaul instructions with pictures.

No idea on parts I'm afraid, try asking coffeechap on here and Reiss at Londinium Espresso if they know anyone.

Also, pleae post pics - machine sounds like a beast! Good luck.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

There are quite a few people here that can help as well. What parts do you need


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

thebearded said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am hoping to undertake the restoration of a 2 group lever Faema President. Everything is in working order, but there are a few things I'm looking to replace. Does anyone here have any leads on a supplier of suitable spare parts? Are the parts interchangeable with any current lever machines?
> 
> ...


Mr coffee chap would be an excellent resource for you. My local cafe rebuilt a 2 group president , I believe they used the bosco/l1 groups in the end . I have posted a pic of it in the cafe review section under halls Lancaster.


----------



## thebearded (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you all,

Sorry I've not been back on before now; busy weekend!



> post pics - machine sounds like a beast!


First pictures after a bit of shining up (excuse the mess of the kitchen, bit of redecorating going on!)...



















> There are quite a few people here that can help as well. What parts do you need


The gaskets at the boiler endplates need replaced. I'm also a little concerned about the right hand lever mechanism as it seems to have taken a bit of a knock at some point, enough to have bent the lever and, as can be seen in the photo, the whole mechanism has rotated. I need to see if that can be resolved with out any major replacement.



> I have posted a pic of it in the cafe review section under halls Lancaster.


I checked it out, Mrboots2u, its a beauty!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

stunning machine


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In the words of a popular yet crappy itv programme " well jell "


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How long have you had this then? If my memory is correct, was this very recently for sale at a cafe in Edinburgh that had upgraded? I think I saw it, intended to make enquiries and never got round to it!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice! thats going to look beautiful when restored, hope the best spot in the kitchen is reserved for it?!


----------



## thebearded (Jun 13, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> How long have you had this then? If my memory is correct, was this very recently for sale at a cafe in Edinburgh that had upgraded? I think I saw it, intended to make enquiries and never got round to it!


I picked it up thru eBay, a coffee shop up in Inverness.

It's eventually going to be going into a new startup business but will be gracing my kitchen for a couple of weeks yet!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Inverness, I remember now! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## thebearded (Jun 13, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> There are quite a few people here that can help as well. What parts do you need


Hello coffeechap,

I'm hoping I won't have to replace the right hand group, but I'm not ruling it out. Any ideas where I could source parts if I need them?

Many thanks.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a contact who restores levers in the south of italy, he can pretty much get hold of most lever parts.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool looking machine.


----------



## thebearded (Jun 13, 2012)

iroko said:


> Cool looking machine.


Thank you! I'm going to miss it when it leaves my kitchen!


----------

